

Ubuntu LTS 12.04.4 stable update packages released prematurely - midas007
http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/b/base-files/base-files_6.5ubuntu6.7.dsc

======
lsv1
How premature was it released?

~~~
midas007
As of 10 Jan, so almost a month. Stable precise LTS boxes will just go ahead
and update themselves to .4 but there's no .4 ISOs available officially right
now.

    
    
        ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
        Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
        ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/issue
        Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
        ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sed 's/#.*//;/^$/d;/-src/d' /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
        deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
        deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main restricted
        deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise universe
        deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates universe
        deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise multiverse
        deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates multiverse
        deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-backports main restricted universe multiverse
        deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security main restricted
        deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security universe
        deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise-security multiverse
        sed: can't read /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*: No such file or directory
        ubuntu@ubuntu:~$

------
midas007
Shuttleworth and co were notified, but there's been zero response.

